# Beste Digimon Staffel x3



## MMOchamp (6. Juli 2009)

Hi, ich als Digimon fan wollte euch fragen welche Staffel euch am besten gefällt.
Ich weiss mit 17 ist Digimon ein bisschen peinlich, aber es ist halt eine erinerung an meine Kindheit.

Zur umfrage... ich finde Die erste also Digimon Adventure am besten.
Die Zweite Staffel war auch Toll... Aber dann wurde es schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Flamer können weiter ziehen


----------



## kingkong23 (6. Juli 2009)

Schliesse mich an... Erste Staffel... Das waren noch Zeiten^^


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

wer schaut den in seiner Kindheit Digimon ? Da war doch noch Pokemon der gross hit ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Digimon nur so biliger abklatsch


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juli 2009)

bin 18 und nach wie vor digimon staffel 1 + 2 fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


genau wie sailormoon und alles was damals im tv kam ..

pokemon staffel 1 < digimon staffel 1
pokemon staffel 1 > digimon staffel 2
digimon 2 > rest von pokemon


----------



## kingkong23 (6. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> wer schaut den in seiner Kindheit Digimon ? Da war doch noch Pokemon der gross hit ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da sieht man wie leute denken die sich nich auskennen....
Naja Digimon war sicher kein "Billiger Abklatsch" da es gannnnnnnz anders is...


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Juli 2009)

Die 1te Staffel ganz klar

die 2te war auch noch ok der rest eher mist


----------



## MMOchamp (6. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin 18 und nach wie vor digimon staffel 1 + 2 fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich zieh mir gerade die erste Staffel rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin bald fertig dann kommt die zweite ^^
Ich finds nur gut das ich nich alleine da stehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (6. Juli 2009)

ich schaus auch noch ganz klar erste staffel und ich schäm mich dafür auch nich es gehörte früher einfach dazu und wenn ich es heute mal schaue kommen retro gefühle hoch^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. Juli 2009)

oooohhh das waren noch zeiten
also die erste war defintiv die beste. die zweite konnte man sich noch irgendwie anschauen, aber danach war alles nur furchtbar


----------



## Qonix (6. Juli 2009)

Die erste Staffel war genial. (erst gerade wieder gesehen)
Die zweite Staffel war super.
Der Rest wurde von Staffel zu Staffel immer grösserer Mist.


----------



## Terandolus (6. Juli 2009)

Wth Digimon?! Hab sowas nie geschaut, meiner Ansicht nach sind alle Scheiße xP also Wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (6. Juli 2009)

Digimon ist eine billige Kopie von Pokémon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkong23 (6. Juli 2009)

Für alle fans: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG2eVwitaPg...feature=related
Is ein Youtube Video nich denken ich bin ein Hacker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Erste Staffel. Nach der dritten wirds aber doof, imho.


----------



## Kono (shat) (6. Juli 2009)

hm, also dafür das digimon ne pokemonkopie sein soll, haben beide serien aber ziemlich wenig gemeinsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

Ich muss mich outen, ich hab das anfangs auch mal geschaut, zumindest son paar Folgen. Aber wirklich gut fand ich das dann nicht wirklich...diese Tierchen können sich zu nem tollen Supertiermodus weiterentwickeln, bis eines Tages ein Monster kommt, das stärker ist. Dann schaffen sies im letzten Moment sich in den Superdupertiermodus weiterzuentwickeln und besiegen das Monster. Dann kommt eines Tages ein noch stärkeres Monster, aber im letzten Augenblick schaffen sies, sich in den Superduperoberhammertiermodus weiterzuentwickeln. Das zieht sich dann über die Staffel hinweg so weiter...sonderlich einfallsreich fand ich das dann nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir war immer Pokemon in und 
Digimon hat hier keiner in der Gegend gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (6. Juli 2009)

Ich fande alle 5 Staffeln Klasse. Es wurde mit jeder neuen Staffel besser. Für die Umfrage wüsste ich jetzt nicht was ich da ankreuzen sollte da ich alle Staffeln ja große Klasse finde.

Muss auch ehrlich gestehen ich finde Pokemon ist schrott und mir gefällt es nicht aber Digimon schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hoffe es kommen noch mehr Staffeln Digimon.


----------



## m1chel (9. Juli 2009)

die ersten Staffel sind üüüüberall, egal welche Serie am besten,
hab letzten Monat auch erst die ganze 1staffel von Digimon reingezogen ; D


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ja mehr ein Fan der zweiten Staffel. Die erste war auch nicht schlecht, gerade gegen Ende mit den vier Meistern der Dunkelheit hat die Serie nochmal Übelst Fahrt aufgenommen. Dafür fand ich ihn der zweiten Staffel die Charakterentwicklung besser, auch und gerade der Handlungsstrang rund um Blackwargreymon, dass den Sinn des Lebens sucht. Also für eine Serie die im Grunde nur auf den Verkauf des Produktes herumgeschnippelt wurde, war ich da doch sehr begeistert.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

verdammt wo könnt ihr die ganzen staffeln sehn ich find nix nid ma im internet plx giev links an more *snif*


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2009)

auf RTL 2 hast du es leider gerade verpasst


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Juli 2009)

und wer rtl2 verpasst, bekommt es sogar hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-Dd4b3TY6o


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

ja super ich stell mir das nächste mal n fernseher in die arbeit -.-


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Juli 2009)

demon bei deiner sig fehlt das l in klugscheißen


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> demon bei deiner sig fehlt das l in klugscheißen


XD wie geil XDDDDDDD


----------



## Kono (shat) (9. Juli 2009)

und mach aus dem ß in weißheit, mal ein s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juli 2009)

ganz klar 1 und 2, wobei ich die armor digitationen blöd fand. manchmal waren die besser als die champion udn manchmal schwächer.  in der ersten warenn aber besere digitationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und Digimon ist wirklich viel besser als digimon, wobei das spiel hingegen meiner meinung nach schlechter ist... also digimon world p.s bin 18 beinahe 19 und liebe digimon. 

@lod bei icq wird ihnen geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Tamers war auch sehr genial Vor allem die Liedr Eine Vison und Größter Träumer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juli 2009)

phu ICQ hoffentlich weiß ich mein passwort noch

naja danke dir KLunker auch wenn ich gar nicht wusste das ich dich in ICQ geadded hab XD


----------



## Kangrim (9. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar Staffel 1
Staffel 2 fand ich nicht ganz so gut da gingen mir die ganzen Digiritter nur auf den sack x.x

Der Rest ist alles doof. Nurnoch vermarktungsversuche.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> ganz klar 1 und 2, wobei ich die armor digitationen blöd fand. manchmal waren die besser als die champion udn manchmal schwächer.  in der ersten warenn aber besere digitationen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja Armor war wirklich komisch, wobei ich die DNA Digitation von XVeemon und Stingmon zu Paildramon reichtlich cool war. Vor allem war das Ende der Digitation perfekt mit dem einsetzenden Lied abgestimmt, so dass der Bass vom Lied mit den Kanonenschüssen übereinstimmt und ansatzlos mit dem Song weitergeht. Coole Sache!

Zum besseren Verständnis:
Minute 08:22 - 08:45



Achja und oben habe ich mal deinen Typo markiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juli 2009)

woha voll phät - mama sagt es is gar...

egal 

danke für den link find die serie wieder saucool


----------



## Siltan (10. Juli 2009)

1. staffel war die beste, die 2. aber auch gut, der rest wurde immer schlimmer

scheint so zu sein, das die meisten das denken : D

aber die armourdigitationen fand ich auch schon komisch

übrigens: digimon läuft immo auf rtl2 ;D
1. staffel is schon um, die sind grad wieder inner 2. staffel
(übrigens ist das morgen mit xveemon und stingmon ;D)


----------



## Qonix (10. Juli 2009)

Siltan schrieb:


> (übrigens ist das morgen mit xveemon und stingmon ;D)


Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. Juli 2009)

Die 1. Staffel war definitiv die beste. Alles was danach kam, konnte man mehr oder weniger vergessen. Okay, Staffel 2 war auch in Ordnung, aber danach wurde es ziemlich mager. Wobei der Film auch ziemlich klasse war, der hat mich erst neulich wieder fast zu Tränen gerührt.

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal wieder was mit meinem DIGIMON MUSIC MAKER mixen könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (10. Juli 2009)

Staffel 1 und 2 waren ganz großes Kino, was danach kam war nur noch scheisse.

Ich fand Digimon nach seinem Release einfach besser, Pokemon ist im gegensatz zu Digimon kleinkinderwelt. In Digimon sah man die Portagonisten ain ihren Herausforderungen wachsen und lernen. Das schüchterne Weichei wurde zum mutigen Knaller, und das dank seines Kumpels. Vor allem die Folgen mit Ken waren für meinen junges Alter unwarscheinlich "schwer" wie Digimon allgemein, es ging um unötige Kämpfe und Sachen wie Tot und Sterben, auch der Zeichenstil sagte mit mehr zu als bei Pokemon, was mir nur von den Games zusagte.

Wer beschwerte sich über die Story von Digimon ?? Da möchte ich was zu Pokemon sagen: Ash und seine Freunde sind auf dem Weg nach tuttifruttistadt, teffen weiblichen Trainer mit neuem Pokemon. Rocko zieht ne show ab und wird von Ashs Perle weggeschleift.Team R will Pokemon haben und wird von Pokemon und Pikachu weggenukt. Folgenende im Sonnenuntergang. Ash und seine Freunde laufen weiter nach trutifrutistadt. Die einzigen Unterschiede waren die Arena und Ligafolgen wo Ash aber immer versagt hat. Er ist ein richtiger Loser da er immer noch nicht meister ist und kein einziges Legendary gefangen hat. 
Ash hat sich seit xstaffeln nicht weiter entwickelt.

Pokemon hat, 1999 mit seinem Erscheinen eine unwarscheinliche Merchandisewelle losgerissen ,Games,Teddys,Actionfiguren etc,etc was Digimon nie/kaum getan hat und deshalb weniger Anhänger hat. "Mein" Toysurs hat Weinachten 99/00 einer gelben Pikapikahölle geglichen. Das habe ich bis heute nicht vergessen, Pokemon hat auch das Ende der schönen Cartoons eingeleutet und so scheiß KomerzCartoons wie Yugioh und Chaotic den Weggebahnt.

Danke Pokemon.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Juli 2009)

die erstan beiden satffeln sind die besten die anderen sind schrott....

was ich aber noch besser fand waren monster rangers....


----------



## Clamev (10. Juli 2009)

1te Staffel >all
und der Vergleich zu Pokemon hinkt
Im gegensatz zu Pokemon haben sind die Figuren ind Digimon Charakter und haben nich die Persönlichkeit von nem stück sandpapier wie ash und seine Kumpanen die Story war cool und was ich damals wohl am coolsten fand ist das es hmm wie soll ich sagen
Es könnte es ja wircklich geben also ich hab bis zu meinem 13 fest darauf gehofft eines abends das licht zu sehen und in die Digiwelt zu kommen
bei Pokemon wars ne 100%Fantasywelt aber die Leute da waren kinder wie man selber und das machte das ganze viel echter und nachvollziehbarer
Digimon ftw wtf


----------



## Anduris (11. Juli 2009)

Pokémon > Digimon


----------

